# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  upload ảnh flash lên mạng

## Văn Chiến

để upload ảnh flash (ví dụ định dạng .swf) thì vào trang nào hả các bạn ? rất mong các bạn chỉ dẫn, mình cảm ơn nhiều, thân chào !

----------


## seobookin

up lên đây bạn ơi .sau đó sẽ có link : http://www.swfcabin.com/

----------


## mrtho88hnn

rât cảm ơn bạn, mình đã upload được rồi, thân chào !

----------

